
Fibonacci Plant Rules (c. 1980) [video] - thrownthrow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNzPxK0pZBw
======
johnsonjo
There is an interesting series of 3 videos by vihart on the Fibonacci sequence
and plants [1] that is done very well. It may interest you if you found the OP
video interesting.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/ahXIMUkSXX0](https://youtu.be/ahXIMUkSXX0)

------
dang
Can anybody figure out the year?

~~~
thrownthrow
Around 1980 seems right. This was an Australian science show for children.
Loved that show.

~~~
djmips
Now there is a children's show that doesn't talk down to the children.

